# Cheltenham



## Mariposa (19 February 2015)

I am getting SO excited about Cheltenham already! Who is everyone looking forward to seeing? Any top tips or predictions? 

I'm totally torn in the Champion Hurdle as I love Hurricane Fly but they I think The New One was so unlucky to miss out last year ( although I hope he jumps better than he did last time out...) - but will Ruby choose Faugheen over The Fly? 

For the World Hurdle I have everything crossed for Rock on Ruby, what a star that horse is  

I really hope Cue Card has a good run in the Ryanair too.

It's going to be such an exciting few days racing!!


----------



## Madam Min (19 February 2015)

I wanna go! &#128514;


----------



## TeamChaser (19 February 2015)

Really looking forward to Un De Sceaux and Vibrato Valtat in the Arkle and like you Mariposa, Cue Card and Rock on Ruby real faves of mine. Would also love to see both Sprinter Sacre and Sire De Grugy both back to their best in the Champion Chase - favourite race of the week.

Faugheen looks like a machine but would love to see The New One win the Champion Hurdle. Oh and Many Clouds for the big one for me - would be great for Oliver Sherwood and team

Going on the Thurs, can't wait!


----------



## TelH (19 February 2015)

Silviniaco Conti for the gold cup. And if any of the big races are going to throw up a shock I think it will be the champion chase, although I would love to see Sprinter win it again


----------



## minesadouble (19 February 2015)

From what I read in the Times today it looks like Ruby is going to favour Faugheen over the Fly!! I am beside myself too - the Festival comprises my favourite four days of the year


----------



## Mariposa (20 February 2015)

Me too minesadouble! Am so excited!  Last year I had just gone on maternity leave and was all ready to four days of racing bliss and then my daughter decided to make an early appearance. In between contractions my husband was giving me updates! I got so excited when Quevega won the Mares Hurdle that I tried to convince him that our daughter should have Quevega as a middle name (I blame the drugs!) ....luckily he didn't agree....


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 February 2015)

Me too.... I always book the week off work, spend the mornings riding then home in time to catch most of the previews and features on the telly.  Swap between C4 and RUK and don't leave the sofa all afternoon.  I have been once, the year Garisson Savannah won the big race.  I did enjoy the atmosphere but tbh Im not good with crowds or queues and I do prefer the TV coverage, you don't miss anything and you don't get squashed!  My favourite week of the year


----------



## Chiffy (20 February 2015)

Another Cheltenham addict. My week is much like MBC's. I am retired now and stopped riding but I am usually busy helping my daughter with horses and little children. Cheltenham week I try to wear out the dogs in the morning so they sleep all afternoon and I can be glued to the sofa. Will be wishing Sam Twiston Davies a good week and also wondering if Coneygree can pull off something sensational.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2015)

We will have a few horses going but I'm not overly fussed with Cheltenham to be honest. Id rather watch Aintree!


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 February 2015)

Everything gets done early morning so I can watch the racing undisturbed, friends know not to ring or call in either.

I use to go every year for the Gold Cup but the crowds have increased every year so I prefer to watch on tv and love all the interviews,latest news etc, Writing about it here Im beginning to get excited.

I doubt I will have a bet as I just want to be neutral, cant wait to see Coneygree, The Young Master, The New One etc, Im sure Willie Mullins is going to be champion trainer again, for an outsider I rather like Special Tiara for the Champion Chase.


----------



## Mariposa (21 February 2015)

Who do you think will get the ride on The Fly if Ruby goes with Faugheen ( which I'm guessing he will do after his reply on The Morning Line) ?


----------



## TeamChaser (21 February 2015)

Mariposa said:



			Who do you think will get the ride on The Fly if Ruby goes with Faugheen ( which I'm guessing he will do after his reply on The Morning Line) ?
		
Click to expand...

I would assume Paul Townend as Willie Mullins second jockey


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2015)

Sire De Grugy is back on course for the Queen Mother after an exemplary tound of jumping at Chepstow - giving 20lbs away to the next horse.


----------



## TeamChaser (21 February 2015)

Huge leap 2 out! Looked much more like horse of last season


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2015)

Even though he unshipped last time I dont think he would have won that day and certainly seems to have come on for the run so it must have been needed more than they originally thought. So pleased for the family!


----------



## TeamChaser (21 February 2015)

Agree - looked a different horse today. Love this horse and one of those great racing stories - everything crossed for 11th March!


----------



## Mariposa (21 February 2015)

I'm torn, I don't know who I want to win out of Sprinter Sacre and Sire de Grugy :/ 


Beltor ran well today didn't he? Worth a few £ for the Triumph!


----------



## TeamChaser (21 February 2015)

He looked very impressive. Always love to see these potential stars coming out of smaller yards - sucker for the fairytales! Getting very exciting!


----------



## Clodagh (21 February 2015)

I think I want Mr Mole to win the Champion Chase, for AP and because the horse has come on so much since his nutter days. I love Sprinter Sacre though. And Sire de Grugy is my favourite colour, chestnut with a blaze. It is a toughie.
I have booked Weds, Thurs and Friday off as holiday but we are going to Huntingdon on Wednesday as RUK sent us free tickets. I am assuming Cheltenham will be on the big screen.
Love it, I really like Aintree too but Cheltenham is my favourite. I can't wait for the Triumph as well, more than the Champion hurdle, actually. I like the youngsters.


----------



## TeamChaser (21 February 2015)

I got sent 2 complimentary tickets from RUK for Wincanton on Sun 22nd Mch .... which clashes with my first team chase of the season. Bum! If anyone wants them, shout and will post. Shame to waste them and most of my friends either not horsey or not local enough


----------



## JCWHITE (22 February 2015)

Lots to look forward to, meanwhile the diary is cleared and the door locked!


----------



## popsdosh (22 February 2015)

EKW said:



			Sire De Grugy is back on course for the Queen Mother after an exemplary tound of jumping at Chepstow - giving 20lbs away to the next horse.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I believe on paper he had to run off 170 to win and he did it easily . Thought it was a brave move to take him to Chepstow at this time of year but I can understand why!


----------



## Mariposa (22 February 2015)

Didn't he jump the second last like a stag? I don't think I can remember another jumping so impressively since Sprinter Sacre! He flew it!


----------



## TelH (22 February 2015)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...wn/1826234/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

Great piece by Alastair Down in today's Racing Post. The courage JT has shown after his tragic fall at the festival 2 years ago is quite astonishing.


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 February 2015)

Thank you for that link TelH.  I often wonder how JT is getting on and that makes for a very humbling read.


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 February 2015)

TelH said:



http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...wn/1826234/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

Great piece by Alastair Down in today's Racing Post. The courage JT has shown after his tragic fall at the festival 2 years ago is quite astonishing.
		
Click to expand...


What an amazing couple JT & Caroline are.  Beautifully written as ever by AD.


----------



## Mariposa (22 February 2015)

Such a humbling piece, what a brave, inspirational couple.


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 February 2015)

I will try very hard to think of JT when I am moaning about my own niggles & pain & just give myself a shake.


----------



## SkippersBuddy (22 February 2015)

<h1> H1 tag! </h1>


----------



## LittleRooketRider (25 February 2015)

Darn Alevels/school....I always return at the end of the day to capture snippets of the action  

Not travelling for my gap year, but cheltenham festival and the grand national are on my list of things to do next year.

Will be cheering on Cue Card (Tizzards are local family acquaintances), sire de grungy and rock on ruby. Will teh lovely Annie Power not be making an appearance this year??


----------



## TelH (25 February 2015)

Annie Power has been off the road injured but the last I heard they thought she would be back in time and go straight to Cheltenham. I expect she will pick up where Quevega left off but she also has an entry in the world hurdle.


----------



## Mariposa (26 February 2015)

I dreamt about The New One last night....clearly I am spending too much time thinking about the Champion Hurdle!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (27 February 2015)

I can't wait but sadly this year won't be going.  Its just becoming too expensive.  So I will have 4 days at home in front of the TV.
I would say though, that I do think Cheltenham is more and more becoming the be all and end all of NH racing, which is such a shame as there are so many other good meetings throughout the year.  Not all roads need to lead to Cheltenham.


----------



## TBB (27 February 2015)

Yes, Don't forget the Punchestown, Aintree and Fairyhouse festivals as well.


----------



## Chiffy (27 February 2015)

I agree KS. Its the media or at least channel 4, they go on and on about the lead up to Cheltenham right from the start of the season.
I do enjoy Cheltenham with so many top class horses running but there are plenty of other enjoyable  meetings and good competitive races.


----------



## Mariposa (7 March 2015)

So it's official, Ruby is on Faugheen in the Champion Hurdle, not The Fly. Whilst I'm not surprised I'm a bit disappointed, I hoped he'd surprise us and stick with The Fly.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 March 2015)

Head over heart! Whilst The Fly has won the Champion Hurdle before he didn't beat a stellar line up and isn't at his best up that hill. Faugheen has less questions to answer. 

I sincerely hope he has picked wrong and The Fly scoots home!


----------



## Mariposa (7 March 2015)

EKW said:



			I sincerely hope he has picked wrong and The Fly scoots home!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! And then I hope they retire The Fly


----------



## KautoStar1 (7 March 2015)

I think ruby learnt his lesson a few years ago when he chose Kauto over Denman in the gold cup.  No room for sentiment when so much is at stake.  And actually I think he's made the right choice. The Fly isn't that great round Cheltenham, despite winning two champion hurdles. And he needs soft ground.  I think it will be between Faugheen & The New One.


----------



## TeamChaser (7 March 2015)

Rock on Ruby out of World Hurdle - real shame for Harry Fry and team


----------



## Mariposa (8 March 2015)

Such a shame as he is so good around Cheltenham  I hope he's back for Aintree.


----------



## Brochdoll (9 March 2015)

Shame about Rock on Ruby. I do like him

Cannot wait! Working in the mornings Tues-Thurs then off on Friday. I'll just be watching on tv and online but so excited!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (9 March 2015)

At this rate...ie. i seem to have caught theehorrific week long flu I shall spend the week on the sofa watching cheltenham 

(I hate being ill...but it has its perks)

Another sorry to hear that Rock on Ruby will be absent


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 March 2015)

I am now mega mega excited! I get to take my pony on Thursday    I've never been to the Festival and not really had overly much to do with any of our runners bar clipping them and general stuff but I do ride this lad for the most part along with the assistant trainer. I would wave whilst  I am there but I will probably be pooping my pants lol!


----------



## Alec Swan (9 March 2015)

EKW,  and does this wonder-boy of yours have a name,  and when's he running? 

A 'wave'?  Is that it?  We'll expect a full display,  at the very least! 

Alec.


----------



## Brochdoll (9 March 2015)

EKW said:



			I am now mega mega excited! I get to take my pony on Thursday    I've never been to the Festival and not really had overly much to do with any of our runners bar clipping them and general stuff but I do ride this lad for the most part along with the assistant trainer. I would wave whilst  I am there but I will probably be pooping my pants lol!
		
Click to expand...

How exciting! Always look out for Lucinda's runners anyway! Enjoy


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 March 2015)

Said beasty is Clondaw Knight and he goes in the Kim Muir on Thursday. If he comes storming up the straigh then you will probably see a lot of acrobatics lol!


----------



## MyBoyChe (9 March 2015)

Will you be leading him up in the paddock EKW?  Ill keep a look out for you
PS Good luck


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 March 2015)

EKW said:



			Said beasty is Clondaw Knight and he goes in the Kim Muir on Thursday. If he comes storming up the straigh then you will probably see a lot of acrobatics lol!
		
Click to expand...

He's in my lucky 15 , which pays out £4K if they all win, I am sure he will be placed, winning, ah well, I am not quite so sure, not least cos my 35p is riding on him.
Cheltenham is quite a revelation, you will be well looked after.


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 March 2015)

I expect to see you streaking up the final furlong EKW.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (9 March 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			I expect to see you streaking up the final furlong EKW.  

Click to expand...

Me too!

Goodluck with yours EKW!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 March 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			I expect to see you streaking up the final furlong EKW.  

Click to expand...

I think that would be on the back pages if I did that lol! Leaping, jumping, screaming and running yes but removal of clothes no lol! He should be worth his 20/1 each way at the moment easily. I have spent the last 2 weeks hot clothing and strapping him to try to get him as black as possible and right now the only murky brown bits you won't see as they will either be under the 1/4 sheet or under the oversized sponsored number cloth.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 March 2015)

Who's to ride your horse EKW?

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 March 2015)

I think JT Carrol will be on him. He rode Blenheim Brook for us at the Festival a few years ago and knows the course like the back of his hand.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 March 2015)

I'm going to have a tenner 'E'ach 'W'ay on him,  EW being the first and last initials of your user name!  Mind you,  will that mean that he'll be First,  or Last?  Think positive! 

It's an omen,  a portent to success! 



Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 March 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm going to have a tenner 'E'ach 'W'ay on him,  EW being the first and last initials of your user name!  Mind you,  will that mean that he'll be First,  or Last?  Think positive! 

It's an omen,  a portent to success! 



Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you put it on with "best odds guaranteed" [most online bookies] , he is 20/1 just now but might well drift on the day, this is a tough race to read, but the ground may be a deciding factor on the day, I am sure it will be drying over the first few days
.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 March 2015)

EKW said:



			I think JT Carrol will be on him. He rode Blenheim Brook for us at the Festival a few years ago and knows the course like the back of his hand.
		
Click to expand...

Just as another coincidence,  my OH when she worked in racing in Italy,  back in the 70s,  knew an English jockey called David Carrol.  I wonder if there's a family connection.

I'm off down to the booky today! 

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

Good luck EKW, I'll have to have a couple of £ on him! Must be so so exciting to have one of yours running!!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 March 2015)

Its started!
Clare B is in warm wool camel coat, no hat, spotted scarf, boots suited to inspecting the course.
I saw Ruby riding Annie Power on Morning Line, she seemed quite happy with herself, no nerves.


----------



## PorkChop (10 March 2015)

Whoop Whoop


----------



## LittleRooketRider (10 March 2015)

Is their a live online thingumy anywhere??


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 March 2015)

If you have £1.00 on a race withwillyhillybillyot you can watch it.
I have three 3 bets on this first race. Gone off jollyallen, so have a saver on L'ami  Serge and a tiny bit on Seedling. Hope there are no injuries, it looks like good going. Seedling unseated.
Douvan worthy winner Walsh/Mullins, no surprise, horse has a bit of knee action, so we can assume ground is true NH good.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

I tend to do more each ways on slight outsiders for Cheltenham. Currently on Shaneshill.


----------



## PorkChop (10 March 2015)

Super start, classy horse and classy rider


----------



## LittleRooketRider (10 March 2015)

WooHoo! Well done Ruby and Douvan!

(listening on 5 live radio online)


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 March 2015)

Look at the crowds, its wonderful, the first winner is Irish, that will be popular.
L'ami Serge got stopped early on, there are no second chances.
Is it just me but Douvan seems to have rather large hooves.
Hope the noise does not upset runners for the next race.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 March 2015)

What in earth happened with Annie Power?  The DG says that the mare was too cocky and thought "I can do that".  I think that it was the fault of the jockey,  had Walsh shortened,  for just a moment,  and bear in mind that she was still lengthening as she approached,  then the final stride wouldn't have been the disaster that it was.  I'm almost angry at the riders lack of thought.  That wonderful mare had the race won.

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

I don't rate Walsh at all. He left her to her own devices. You could see a country mile away that she would be on the wrong stride for any sort of jump. Annie Power is very lucky to be alive. She put her leg through the hurdle and thudded on her head. By rights she should be dead but I do believe that it was the sheer speed that she was travelling at that saved her - too quickly to get any sort of grip on/into the ground to stop her momentum. She is one very lucky horse!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 March 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			What in earth happened with Annie Power?  The DG says that the mare was too cocky and thought "I can do that".  I think that it was the fault of the jockey,  had Walsh shortened,  for just a moment,  and bear in mind that she was still lengthening as she approached,  then the final stride wouldn't have been the disaster that it was.  I'm almost angry at the riders lack of thought.  That wonderful mare had the race won.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It happens Alec, I agree that she and Ruby got in a tangle, she was going too fast on the approach, but even with the top jock things can go wrong, she trotted off, but the other one looked pretty shaky, hope it is OK.


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2015)

I always thought everyone thought Ruby was God, except me! He isa a good jockey in the main , but so arrogant. So sorry Annie Power fell, but I wish Polly Peachum had won.
I assume the mare in the second last race died? It looked a hideous fall. I can't remember her name, the not keen starter who was at Sandown last week. I bet her jockey and trainer was devastated.


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

EKW said:



			I don't rate Walsh at all. He left her to her own devices. You could see a country mile away that she would be on the wrong stride for any sort of jump. Annie Power is very lucky to be alive. She put her leg through the hurdle and thudded on her head. By rights she should be dead but I do believe that it was the sheer speed that she was travelling at that saved her - too quickly to get any sort of grip on/into the ground to stop her momentum. She is one very lucky horse!
		
Click to expand...

I felt that he just let the handbrake off a bit too early, I wish he'd held up together until they were safely over the last and then let her go. I just felt sick as she slid along the ground, I thought she'd broken her neck at first.


----------



## minesadouble (10 March 2015)

Clodagh said:



			I always thought everyone thought Ruby was God, except me! He isa a good jockey in the main , but so arrogant. So sorry Annie Power fell, but I wish Polly Peachum had won.
I assume the mare in the second last race died? It looked a hideous fall. I can't remember her name, the not keen starter who was at Sandown last week. I bet her jockey and trainer was devastated.
		
Click to expand...

Theatre Queen was lost today sadly.
Criticism of Ruby is a bit unjust I feel. No one makes the right decisions all of the time, he didn't get where he is today by chance, he is one of the best jockeys riding today IMO.


----------



## scotlass (11 March 2015)

What an amazing sight to see Kauto Star, Denman, Big Bucks and Masterminded together standing at that top of that hill .. all clearly looking fantastic and full of life.

Sad to see that Theatre Queen lost her life today .. so reluctant to start in the first place.   Like everyone else, my heart was in my mouth when Annie Power fell.   

Favourite horse from the first day - Bitofapuzzle - 3rd in the Mares' .. gutsy mare, such an old fashioned big NH horse.    And Hurricane Fly - what a trier, beaten by younger legs


----------



## Doormouse (11 March 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			What in earth happened with Annie Power?  The DG says that the mare was too cocky and thought "I can do that".  I think that it was the fault of the jockey,  had Walsh shortened,  for just a moment,  and bear in mind that she was still lengthening as she approached,  then the final stride wouldn't have been the disaster that it was.  I'm almost angry at the riders lack of thought.  That wonderful mare had the race won.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...




EKW said:



			I don't rate Walsh at all. He left her to her own devices. You could see a country mile away that she would be on the wrong stride for any sort of jump. Annie Power is very lucky to be alive. She put her leg through the hurdle and thudded on her head. By rights she should be dead but I do believe that it was the sheer speed that she was travelling at that saved her - too quickly to get any sort of grip on/into the ground to stop her momentum. She is one very lucky horse!
		
Click to expand...

Not often at all that I disagreecwith either of you but to quote Banjo Patterson

'But all the finest horsemen out - the men that beat the band
You'll find amongst the crowd that ride their races in the stand'

Taking a pull or not at the last can mean the difference between winning a race and loosing it. We are all human, we all make mistakes. I am very glad that Annie Power is ok.


----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2015)

Very sad that the Telegraph chose to put a full size, full colour pic of her in the middle of the fall on the front cover of its sport's section. All the good things yesterday and they used that. Horrible.
Such a shame about Theatre Queen.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

My Cheltenham journey has begun! Just left the yard with 2 horses - Clondaw Knight and Tap Night both in the Kim Muir. Tad bit more excited now


----------



## LittleRooketRider (11 March 2015)

Good Luck!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

Been there, done that,  fast food and chips all the way.


----------



## PorkChop (11 March 2015)

EKW said:



			My Cheltenham journey has begun! Just left the yard with 2 horses - Clondaw Knight and Tap Night both in the Kim Muir. Tad bit more excited now 

Click to expand...

Fantastic - good luck - make sure you wave


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

EKW said:



			My Cheltenham journey has begun! Just left the yard with 2 horses - Clondaw Knight and Tap Night both in the Kim Muir. Tad bit more excited now 

Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK!!  Hope they both have a super spin around and come home safe and sound!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 March 2015)

Sorry I can't agree that Annie's fall was Ruby's fault at all.  She just took off out of his hands.  It happens sometimes. He's one of the best jockeys into a fence. If you watch him he is very quiet into a fence, doesn't interfere very often, lets them find their feet and their stride.  Thankfully Annie was ok & hopefully she will have learnt something too.   Shame on the Telegraph for using that pic as their centre piece.  It's the sort of pic you'd expect to find in the daily Fail !!!


----------



## amage (11 March 2015)

Doormouse said:



			Not often at all that I disagreecwith either of you but to quote Banjo Patterson

'But all the finest horsemen out - the men that beat the band
You'll find amongst the crowd that ride their races in the stand'

Taking a pull or not at the last can mean the difference between winning a race and loosing it. We are all human, we all make mistakes. I am very glad that Annie Power is ok.
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear i you watch the video that was on twitter last night had he taken a pull the mare would be dead and Ruby would probably be injured. It wouldn't have been the first time she has stepped through a hurdle, particularly at the last fence. I can be quick to criticise a jockey when they are wrong but can't for the life of me see what alteration Ruby could have made to change things

EKW the very best of luck with your runners.


----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			Sorry I can't agree that Annie's fall was Ruby's fault at all.  She just took off out of his hands.  It happens sometimes. He's one of the best jockeys into a fence. If you watch him he is very quiet into a fence, doesn't interfere very often, lets them find their feet and their stride.  Thankfully Annie was ok & hopefully she will have learnt something too.   Shame on the Telegraph for using that pic as their centre piece.  It's the sort of pic you'd expect to find in the daily Fail !!!
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, having watched the fall about 20 times on the ML (they were obsessed) she took off so early and he hadn't asked her to. He is still arrogant though!!


----------

